

Ask HN: How does your startup charge customer credit cards? - llambda

I'm wondering what common solutions are used? Are startups rolling their own (is this even feasible, if so what's involved?) or maybe more commonly using some payment solution like Stripe?
======
jqueryin
I have personal experience using a number of solutions for startups. I find
the Recurly.JS solution to be one of the absolute easiest to get up and
running without any actual programming. It's great for MVPs.
<http://js.recurly.com>

* Chargify

* Recurly

* CheddarGetter

* Authorize.NET (and subsequently CyberSource)

In addition to what I've mentioned from personal experience, there's a couple
of previous posts on this subject worth checking out:

* Poll: How do you bill recurring payments? - <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2201363>

* Ask HN: Recurring Billing Solutions - <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1438929>

* Recurring Billing For Web Apps - [http://thinkvitamin.com/dev/reoccurring-billing-for-web-apps...](http://thinkvitamin.com/dev/reoccurring-billing-for-web-apps/)

------
rjsamson
We needed a solution for recurring payments and we chose Stripe, which has
turned out to be awesome. If you haven't already looked at them, they have a
really cool solution - <http://www.stripe.com>

------
LeBlanc
In order to accept credit card information directly on your site, you need to
be PCI compliant. This involves paperwork, and once you have significant
volume, audits.

WePay provides a simple checkout API that you can embed on your own site via
iframe. This way you can have the entire checkout process on your own site
(unlike most PayPal APIs), but without dealing with the PCI nightmare.
<http://stage.wepay.com/developer>

~~~
templaedhel
You can also use stripe _, which provides a JS solution where the client sends
CC details to the stripe server, which is PCI compliment, and you receive a
token you can use on your server. The CC numbers never touch your server.

_ there are some other javascript payment solutions I think, but the stripe
one is the best I've seen.

------
pauldi
I integrated <http://saasy.com/>.

It seems a bit pricey compared to other options but they handle things like
charge backs and locale specific tax. Whether that justifies the higher
commission rate is debatable.

Some things I didn't like about it: (1) For new / low volume users there's a
mandatory telephone number field. (2) Once the transaction is complete it's
not possible to automatically redirect back to your site.

------
hessenwolf
Mmmmm... we use Paypal, anybody got any comments?

~~~
fezzl
Great choice, especially for non-US startups. We've heard PayPal horror
stories, but apart from their "evasive" customer service practices, they are
so far so good.

------
torontos
<http://samurai.feefighters.com> Doesn't have recurring billing built in (we
didnt need it) but I think they might connect to chargify. We ended up
choosing Samurai for the lower fees.

------
axefrog
UK here. PayPal Website Payments Pro via Recurly. I rolled my own PayPal
solution previously but bugs messing with recurring payments is way too much
of a problem to work through if you can avoid it. Better to leave it to the
experts.

------
frankwiles
Braintree's API is a dream to work with compared to all of the other payment
processors I've ever used. I try to steer all of our clients in that direction
whenever possible.

------
there
i use activemerchant in my rails app (<http://corduroysite.com>) that charges
cards through braintree.

card information is stored in braintree's secure vault and monthly
subscription charges are processed on my server using each customer's vault
token. braintree got easier recurring billing since i implemented this, but it
all works so i'm not about to change it.

------
chetane07
I use paypal, along with IPN (Instant Payment Notification) to automate
delivery upon purchase.

------
bsenftner
I use Drupal framework, and their Ubercart subsystem, and the Authorize.net
gateway.

------
robflynn
We use Stripe and they've been wonderful.

------
dirkdeman
Paypal with IPN integration.

------
malcolmong
Braintree or Stripe

------
d3x
stripe

